# Meeting Americans, British ect



## joema

My wife and I live in the Chalong area of Phuket and would like to meet some Americans. We are considered senior aged but our previous lifestyle kept us young.

Regards
Terry and Iris McMahon


----------



## Zark

Probably the easiest way to meet some of your fellow expatriates is to get involved in your community.

Check the events section of the www.PhuketGazette.net for different things that are going on.

Volunteer at Soi Dogs or elsewhere.

Catch the Sunday computer meetings at Woody's Sandwich Shoppe.

Lots of different things going on.


----------



## Kelvin Klus

I am Thai, and enjoy talking to people.
I live in Nonthaburi, and want to learn about foreigner's attitude towards Thailand.
Something bad about Thailand exists. However, much more pleasant things do co-exist. 

Kay


----------



## bigdogjoe

Sawadee Kay;
My name is Joe and I hope to move to Thailand soon. I now live in Sacramento, California with my Thai wife. We want to move to Sukhothai. I have been to Thailand 3 times in the past 2 years and love Thialand, Thai food and the Thai culture and people. My wife has family in Sukhothai and Nakhon Sawan. I would like to exchange ideas about our cultures. My wife wants to return to Sukhothai to be with her two older sisters. How are things in Thailand now. I hear Thailand is very cool and rainy now? Please tell your thoughts about "Falongs" living in Thailand. 

Joe


----------



## Kelvin Klus

*Sawaddee from Thailand*



bigdogjoe said:


> Sawadee Kay;
> My name is Joe and I hope to move to Thailand soon. I now live in Sacramento, California with my Thai wife. We want to move to Sukhothai. I have been to Thailand 3 times in the past 2 years and love Thialand, Thai food and the Thai culture and people. My wife has family in Sukhothai and Nakhon Sawan. I would like to exchange ideas about our cultures. My wife wants to return to Sukhothai to be with her two older sisters. How are things in Thailand now. I hear Thailand is very cool and rainy now? Please tell your thoughts about "Falongs" living in Thailand.
> 
> Joe


+++++

Hello Joe,

I'm Kay. 
It's good to know when a foreigner want to visit or live in Thailand.
I'm alwasy surprised by it.

Thailand is in her lowest temperature. 
However, most part of Thailand is not as cool as it is in Northearn or Northeastern part of Thailand.

For your information, here is a weater forcast of a province in Nothernmost of Thailand: Mae Hong Son - Thailand Weather Forecast on Yahoo! Weather
****The lowest is 15C at night.***

Here is for a province close to Sukhothai:
Phitsanulok - Thailand Weather Forecast on Yahoo! Weather

For the most central part of Thailand -- including Bangkok & Nonthaburi:
Bangkok, Thailand - Weather Forecasts and Maps at CNN.com
****Oh.. I wonder why the temperature are closer than I thought.***


As for raining, Thailand is not in rainy season; the southern part gets some rain, though. It is the best time to travel in Thailand and have not encounter rain! OK.. There may be some quick rain - kind of drizzle; in a short period of time.


Falong = Farang.

Westerners with Western look receive regards from Thais. Most Thais do not talk to you but they are happy to help or share their foods with them.

Bangkokians seem to have no interest in, or to be happy with or chat with Farang as much as in the rural area, including Sukhothai.

Many male Westerners come to Thailand for sex; they walk with young girls or ladies. Thais want do anything to those Westerners but if they come to ask for directions. Bangkok people might not be willing to help.

A decent Farang living with his wife in Sukhothai must enjoy the lives there; though culture are totally different. Some Farang live there or stay in Sukhothai for a few months of a year.

Most foreigners, especially Japanese and Westerners come to live in Thailand to be happy with their life at retired age. Some raise their children with Thai wives.

You will be happy with Thais living in rural area for sure.

Are you going to work in Thailand? Full or part time?

Regards.
Kay


----------



## bigdogjoe

Hello Kay;

Are you a Male or female? It doesn't really matter, but I would like to hear more about Thailand from both a Thai male and female point of view. I want to live in Sukhothai after
I retire from my job here in California. I think the climate in Thailand is healthier, because
I love heat and humidity. I do not want to live in Thailand because I am looking for sex.
My wife is enough for me. 

I enjoy Thai people and want to learn more about speaking Thai. My wife's sisters and all
her family have accepted me very well and no one seems to think I am a rich farang out
to show off that I have money. Thai's are very proud people and have a deep respect for
the Royal Family, which is more than most countries have for their political leaders in
government.

What part of Thailand do you live in? I love being in the smaller cities, rather than being
in Bangkok. Phitsanoluk, Nakhon Sawan and Ayutthaya are very beautiful places and I
enjoy going to these cities when I can. 

I think Thailand will offer me and my wife a quiet, beautiful place to retire. I don't want to
work if we can live in Thailand. I just want to live in peace, eat Thai food ( I love Ba-Chon)
Snakehead fish and the fruits and vegetables are some of healthiest foods to eat. I have
been married to my Thai wife for 33 years. I know a lot of Thai men have Mia-noi, but that
is a Thai "thing" and not my custom. Don't get me wrong, because I find Thai women to be
very beautiful, gracious, and very feminine creatures. 

I was in the US Air Force and stationed at U-Tapao Air base in 1975. That's when I came 
to Thailand for the 1st time and fell in love with the beauty, richness, people and the
culture of Thailand. I have the greatest repsect for Their Majesties, The King and Queen
and the Royal Family. All I want is for my wife to be happy and be near her family and that
will be the thing that will make me happiest too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best Wishes From California!!!!!!!!!!

Joe


----------



## Kelvin Klus

*Sawaddee Krub Khun Joe,*



bigdogjoe said:


> Hello Kay;
> 
> Are you a Male or female? It doesn't really matter, but I would like to hear more about Thailand from both a Thai male and female point of view.
> **I am male.
> 
> I want to live in Sukhothai after
> I retire from my job here in California. I think the climate in Thailand is healthier, because
> I love heat and humidity.
> ***Then Sukhothai is a good place.
> 
> 
> I enjoy Thai people and want to learn more about speaking Thai.
> ***The younger you are, the easier it is to learn a language.
> 
> 
> My wife's sisters and all
> her family have accepted me very well and no one seems to think I am a rich farang out
> to show off that I have money. Thai's are very proud people and have a deep respect for
> the Royal Family, which is more than most countries have for their political leaders in
> government.
> ***You are right. (Hope Thailand gets better & better)
> 
> 
> What part of Thailand do you live in?
> ***Bangkok & Nonthaburi
> 
> I love being in the smaller cities, rather than being
> in Bangkok. Phitsanoluk, Nakhon Sawan and Ayutthaya are very beautiful places and I
> enjoy going to these cities when I can.
> ***Good idea. There colud be some local foreingers living around.
> 
> 
> I think Thailand will offer me and my wife a quiet, beautiful place to retire. I don't want to
> work if we can live in Thailand.
> ***I do believe so. You will enjoy it. The only donw side is that the best medical services are dotted around Bangkok, Chiang Mai and other big cities. However, provincial hospitals are not bad at all for general ailment/illness. I would like to be in rural area like Sukhothai if I can.
> 
> 
> I just want to live in peace, eat Thai food ( I love Ba-Chon)
> Snakehead fish and the fruits and vegetables are some of healthiest foods to eat.
> ****It's called Pla Chon.' Yes, I like it a lot. Sure you will enjoy all that. Try eat local fruits and vegetables only.
> 
> 
> I have
> been married to my Thai wife for 33 years. I know a lot of Thai men have Mia-noi, but that
> is a Thai "thing" and not my custom. Don't get me wrong, because I find Thai women to be
> very beautiful, gracious, and very feminine creatures.
> ***The very long 33 years sounds lovely and interesting. Wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the US Air Force and stationed at U-Tapao Air base in 1975. That's when I came
> to Thailand for the 1st time and fell in love with the beauty, richness, people and the
> culture of Thailand. I have the greatest repsect for Their Majesties, The King and Queen
> and the Royal Family. All I want is for my wife to be happy and be near her family and that
> will be the thing that will make me happiest too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ****All sounds GREAT!
> 
> 
> Best Wishes From California!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Joe


****Happy NEW YEAR, smoother & happier life in Thailand.
****All about you and your life seems nice and fit to live in Thailand.
****Kay


----------



## bigdogjoe

Sawdee Kay;

Thank you for your fast reply. I see that your home is Nonthaburi is just north
of Bangkok. Do you live and work in Bangkok too? I like Bangkok, but the traffic
congestion can be a real headache!!!!!!!!

Are you married and have a family too? My wife has many Nieces and Nephews
who live in Bangkok. We also have 2 very good friends who also live in Bangkok.
I find that bangkok is very "International" but I love the uniqueness of Thailand
in the countryside. The smaller towns like Sukhothai are quiet, charming and have
a lot of beauty about them. 

I hope Thailand's government can remain stable through this coming year. I know
the economy was hit pretty hard because of the political troubles, but I hope the
new Prime Minister Abhisit can pull Thailand together and help her recover. What
kind of work do you do? I work in a Jail as a Correctional Officer. I work in the City
of Napa, in the Napa Valley. That's where all the great wines from California come 
from. 

I read the Bangkok Post everyday on-line. One of my wife's nephews saw first-hand
the victims of the Santika Nightclub fire. That was really sad. So many young people
killed before they had a chance to live a full life. When in Thailand, I love to visit all
the Thai Temples (Wats) I can get too. They are all very beautiful, but they are a very
peaceful and quiet place to be too. 

I must end for now, because the wife and I take our small dog for her morning walk.
Take care and talk to you later!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joe


----------



## Rod007

Joe,

Married to your wife for 33 years and still love her to bits, wow!! I like to congratulate both of you and wishing you all the best.

Rod


----------



## Kelvin Klus

*16:40*



bigdogjoe said:


> Sawdee Kay;
> >>>Sawadee Mr Joe
> Thank you for your fast reply. I see that your home is Nonthaburi is just north
> of Bangkok. Do you live and work in Bangkok too? I like Bangkok, but the traffic
> congestion can be a real headache!!!!!!!!>>>You said it! That was why I chose to work in other provinces some years back ago. Anyway, I returned becuase of family. It had been worse ten years ago.
> 
> 
> Are you married and have a family too?
> >>>>Yes. Only 11 years, andwe had been in love for 11 years, too.
> 
> My wife has many Nieces and Nephews
> who live in Bangkok. We also have 2 very good friends who also live in Bangkok.
> >>>>Sounds good
> 
> I find that bangkok is very "International" but I love the uniqueness of Thailand
> in the countryside. The smaller towns like Sukhothai are quiet, charming and have
> a lot of beauty about them.
> >>>Exactly, I would wish to be in Sukhothai. I have known a Canadian woman who lives in Sukhothai every year when Canada's in winter. She volunteers to work in school to teach English. Having more friends & time to for traveling, she enjoys and pround to help students.
> 
> I hope Thailand's government can remain stable through this coming year. I know
> the economy was hit pretty hard because of the political troubles, but I hope the
> new Prime Minister Abhisit can pull Thailand together and help her recover. What
> kind of work do you do? I work in a Jail as a Correctional Officer. I work in the City
> of Napa, in the Napa Valley. That's where all the great wines from California come from. >>>>Thanks to let me know. As for me, I was a university teacher for 16 years, now I work for myself
> in teaching English to a few students, and trying to write some books on health and diseases; no success yet. I will. I have interest on several fields. Do you know some experts in mass communication. I have interest on city traffic sulution!
> 
> 
> I read the Bangkok Post everyday on-line. One of my wife's nephews saw first-hand
> the victims of the Santika Nightclub fire. That was really sad. So many young people
> killed before they had a chance to live a full life.
> >>>Oh.. that's a tragic. Many new companies focusing on building and safety law/regulation. However, such a case occured. It's sad. According to the law, all building must have all important safty alarm for all possible emergency cases. If it was so, many would not have lost their lives in Santika.
> 
> 
> When in Thailand, I love to visit all
> the Thai Temples (Wats) I can get too. They are all very beautiful, but they are a very
> peaceful and quiet place to be too.
> >>>>Glad to hear that. And there are something about Dhamma to interest some foreigners even to a degree that have made them become monks!
> 
> 
> I must end for now, because the wife and I take our small dog for her morning walk.
> Take care and talk to you later!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Joe


>>>>Have all the good times whatever you and your family do. 
HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEAR!
Kay


----------



## goingglobal

Kelvin Klus said:


> I am Thai, and enjoy talking to people.
> I live in Nonthaburi, and want to learn about foreigner's attitude towards Thailand.
> Something bad about Thailand exists. However, much more pleasant things do co-exist.
> 
> Kay


Kelvin, Kelvin, Kelvin...If you look like that I don't see any hope for you meeting someone to talk to.


----------

